# November POTM Voting Thread



## runnah (Dec 1, 2014)

Another stellar month!

1. sm4him - Heavy Metal Abby






2. Raj_55555 - Grey Crowned Crane looking fabulous!





3. Daan at the piano - Kawaracer





4. JTPhotography - Nice Legs





5. GWR100 - The Cruel Sea





6.Sunset on the prairie... - JustJazzie





7. The Breadseller - Raj_55555





8. Sunrise Fog - Jim McClain





9. Zebra - Gary A.





10. Playing With Flowers - engalunda





11. Hotel Empire - limr





12. Central Processing Unit - Fred Berg





13. Girl with the Pearl Laptop - The_Traveler





14. Bagan, Myanmar at sunset - The_Traveler


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 14, 2014)

I can pick! These are all *insanely Good!!!!*


----------



## limr (Dec 14, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> I can pick! These are all *insanely Good!!!!*



Sure you can, baby, you know whose to vote for  


(Sorry, couldn't resist!  )


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 14, 2014)

limr said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > I can pick! These are all *insanely Good!!!!*
> ...



If you want my vote, you better be sending me some money!!!


----------



## limr (Dec 14, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> If you want my vote, you better be sending me some money!!!



Ah crap. I've got about $13.76 in coins in my piggy bank? I could send you in a sock?

Oh well, a girl can dream of POTM anyway!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 14, 2014)

limr said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > If you want my vote, you better be sending me some money!!!
> ...



Sold!!!! It really doesn't take much to buy my vote!


----------



## limr (Dec 14, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > FITBMX said:
> ...



Woo hoo!  

I'll go break the bank right now! Or well, I'm really going to just take off the little rubber doohicky that stops up the hole in the bottom so the change can come out. I wouldn't want to actually break it. It's a really nice piggy bank.

(I really do have one, actually. You can see it in the bottom right corner



Day 88 - Brats by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Dec 14, 2014)

I have to figure out how to hack the site so I can vote a few times.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 15, 2014)

snowbear said:


> I have to figure out how to hack the site so I can vote a few times.



Now with that skill you could make some good money!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 16, 2014)

limr said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> I'll go break the bank right now! Or well, I'm really going to just take off the little rubber doohicky that stops up the hole in the bottom so the change can come out. I wouldn't want to actually break it. It's a really nice piggy bank.
> 
> ...



That is a nice looking piggy bank!


----------



## PropilotBW (Dec 16, 2014)

Excellent grouping.  All are deserving!


----------

